# Massachusetts EMT Jobs



## chrisp368 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just became a certified EMT in Massachusetts this past week. Now time to start looking for jobs. Anyone know of ambulance services, hospitals, or any other type of jobs that require an EMT certification out there. Open to anything and everything.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2011)

First, do a search since this is a fairly common thread. I hate when someone says "do a search." and leaves it at that, so I will provide more than that.

It's not likely that a newly certified EMT will be hired as an ER tech at a hospital.

It is possible to get a job at a private ambulance service, despite what some may say. Hull is not that far from Boston so you do have a bunch of places that you could apply to.

Here is a list of companies I applied to in June of this year. I live in the MetroWest area. I did a get a job with one them, and I was/am a 19 year old college student with no experience.

*Action*--Wilmington
*Alert*--Hyde Park and Fall River
*AMR*--Natick, locations everywhere
*Armstrong*--Arlington
*Brewster*--Boston (Hyde Park)
*Cataldo*/*Atlantic*--Boston and North Shore
*Eascare*--Boston
*Fallon*--Quincy
*Lifeline*--Woburn
*Caritas/Norwood *Hospital EMS
*Events*--Millis
*McCall*--Dorchester
*American*--Boston (formerly known as General, Mercy, and Samaritan)
*South Shore Hospital EMS*--Weymouth
*Eastern*--Woburn

I know that Brewster recently hired a bunch of people since they won the VA contract, not sure what the status with that is now.


----------



## huey28 (Nov 17, 2011)

soooooo what one hired you?


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Nov 21, 2011)

*Mass. EMS*

Congrats !  You live in the land of pre-hospital opportunity! There are so many privates there, you can almost throw a stone in any direction and hit one. I know Cataldo is good, so is Fallon on the South Shore (Quincy).  There's Lifeline all along the western perimeter of the Metro area & Hudson/Marlborough out a little West from Boston. Ahhh what I wouldn't give to come back to Boston 
P.S. Brewster is still in business ? Wow I didn't know that.


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 22, 2011)

Private IFT is going to be your best bet for a first job with no experience...that list pretty much covers the private services in the Greater Boston area. I'll give you the same advice I give everyone when applying for a job. Apply everywhere, even if the company doesn't appear to be actively hiring. Unless specifically requested, don't turn in any applications online...dress nicely, and turn in all applications in person, and be prepared for an interview on the spot.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 23, 2011)

CHITOWNMEDIC said:


> Congrats !  You live in the land of pre-hospital opportunity! There are so many privates there, you can almost throw a stone in any direction and hit one. I know Cataldo is good, so is Fallon on the South Shore (Quincy).  There's Lifeline all along the western perimeter of the Metro area & Hudson/Marlborough out a little West from Boston. Ahhh what I wouldn't give to come back to Boston
> P.S. Brewster is still in business ? Wow I didn't know that.



The info's a touch out of date, but I like the attitude. Brewster resurrected itself recently and appears to be doing alright.


----------



## chrisp368 (Nov 30, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> The info's a touch out of date, but I like the attitude. Brewster resurrected itself recently and appears to be doing alright.



what do you mean a touch out of date? 


anyone know anything about McCall or know of any other companies?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 30, 2011)

The information about companies is always changing... hiring and availabilities are always fluctuating... 
Brewster has recently doubled in size in response to a new (Large) contract... so likely isn't hiring now. McCall is steadily growing, and it's worth an application. AFAIK, most other companies are hiring, but do so in cycles, every month or three... I suggest you submit applications broadly, follow up politely but persistently and visit headquarters if possible.

Good Luck!


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 7, 2012)

So it's been almost 3 months since I have received my certification and I still have yet to find a job. I've applied to McCall, Eascare, Brewster and Fallon and have yet to hear anything. What should be my next move?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 7, 2012)

I encourage you to follow the advice discussed broadly on other discussions of jobs in Boston and EMS employment elsewhere. Dress nicely, and bring a copy of your application, resume and driving record, and drive around to area companies, looking for an HR person and an on-spot interview.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 8, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> So it's been almost 3 months since I have received my certification and I still have yet to find a job. I've applied to McCall, Eascare, Brewster and Fallon and have yet to hear anything. What should be my next move?


I would check out this thread on how to land an EMT job.

Good luck!


----------



## shanary (Jan 8, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> So it's been almost 3 months since I have received my certification and I still have yet to find a job. I've applied to McCall, Eascare, Brewster and Fallon and have yet to hear anything. What should be my next move?



Did you follow up with McCall? You should if you haven't because they are hiring pretty regularly.  You should follow up with everyone but I know they are bringing in people all the time.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 12, 2012)

I followed up with McCall, they lady wasn't there and they said to call back tomorrow. Eascare I called today, no answer so I left a message. I've emailed one of the guys over at Brewster about 5 times in the two past weeks and haven't heard anything. Im taking the NREMT in a week and half so hopefully I can pass that and maybe it can give me an edge.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

St.Vincents hospital in worcester is always looking for Emt-B..my mom works there and so did i before i decided to get into EMS... I know also umass worcester is on a hiring freeze as i was told..And Eascare in worcester ma, i believe is possibly hiring


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

i have a friend that works for brewster hes helping me with studying for my written...i can see whats goin on with brewster if ya like


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah that would greatly appreciated if you could. I'm going to give a call over there tomorrow cause apparently they don't respond to emails.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah no problem, just shoot me a PM with ur info!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 12, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> Yeah that would greatly appreciated if you could. I'm going to give a call over there tomorrow cause apparently they don't respond to emails.



Most places won't. The best advice is to apply any and every where you can.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've already applied to these places. I'm just trying to follow up with them. Anyone know about Fallon or Lifeline or any other company for that matter. I heard Fallon just made some cuts from management and heard that Lifeline is dealing with some problems of its own.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

The reason there were management cuts was due to that fallon became reliant, from what i was told by a friend of mine who applied there also


----------



## Meursault (Jan 12, 2012)

Discussion of the cuts and better info on jobs in the Metro Boston area are in the other thread.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of singing a long term contract (2 years or so) to a company as EMT and then they will pay for you to go get your Medic license?


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

hmm i havent heard of that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of singing a long term contract (2 years or so) to a company as EMT and then they will pay for you to go get your Medic license?



My agency is a 5 year contract. If you can get someone to pay for your school why not go for it. 

I'm not in Massachusetts, though.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 13, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of singing a long term contract (2 years or so) to a company as EMT and then they will pay for you to go get your Medic license?


Definitely not uncommon.  otherwise they spend $2000-5000 one someone who will leave once they get their medic license.

Lots of hospitals do it for nursing school too.  they will pay for school, but you got to work for them once you graduate.

it's really a win/win.  you get your schooling paid for, and once you pass everything, you are guaranteed a job in your field, so you don't have to go job hunting.  The other advantage for you is should you want to leave your present medic job, you just need to pay back the money for school, and if you are a nurse or medic, that can be obtained in as little as 3 months.  But you don't have to worry about paying for school and other expenses while in school.

not uncommon, and not shady.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My agency is a 5 year contract. If you can get someone to pay for your school why not go for it.
> 
> I'm not in Massachusetts, though.



Also, you get paid your hourly wage while in class/clinicals/internship.

Too bad I got hired partway through school and didn't luck out with this luxury


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else out there applying hear back from any companies?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 19, 2012)

Brewster recently completed a hiring cycle so if you didn't get hired you might be waiting for a bit.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 19, 2012)

When was this? I just applied like 3 weeks ago and they always say they`ll call me later in the week or on monday


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 20, 2012)

*hmm*

gee, didnt I post a thread like this? 

Good luck Chrisp. It took me several months before i got a job, but the metro boston area is MUCH easier than cape cod.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2012)

chrisp368 said:


> When was this? I just applied like 3 weeks ago and they always say they`ll call me later in the week or on monday



This week I think? With all these companies just keep calling until they tell you they aren't hiring. Almost every company is hiring to some degree or another, just may not right this second.


----------



## ARose (Jan 20, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> gee, didnt I post a thread like this?
> 
> Good luck Chrisp. It took me several months before i got a job, but the metro boston area is MUCH easier than cape cod.



Tell me about it. All we really have is CCA...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2012)

ARose said:


> Tell me about it. All we really have is CCA...



AMR has a Cape Cod division and Brewster has a base in Middleboro.


----------



## ARose (Jan 20, 2012)

Tigger said:


> AMR has a Cape Cod division and Brewster has a base in Middleboro.



Brewster has no relation to the Brewster here on Cape. 
Is AMR hiring? Last I heard they already went through their cycle.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was just on the AMR site and it says there is an opening for an EMT position. I just applied to Trinity, Cataldo, and Fallon. Still waiting to hear something back from EasCare, Brewster, and McCall.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2012)

ARose said:


> Brewster has no relation to the Brewster here on Cape.
> Is AMR hiring? Last I heard they already went through their cycle.



Yes I am well aware of that, Brewster Ambulance Service (based in Boston) has a base in Middleboro that has 3 ALS and 5 BLS rigs coming out of it everyday to service Middleboro and the greater Southcoast area. Obviously Middleboro is not on the cape proper, but it is closer than say Boston. Eascare has several bases on the Southcoast as well. There's also STAT in Dartmouth and Alert in Fall River. 

The cape is simply too small to have many private EMS employment opportunities, but there are plenty of companies inside 45 minutes of the canal which is not bad in the grand scheme of things. I have partners that commute 90 minutes or more to Boston everyday, such is the nature of EMS jobs sometimes.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Jan 24, 2012)

In the past week and a half, I have tried Trinity, Medstar, Vital, WEMS, Spaulding Rehab and Fallon.  No luck on anything yet except a psych-eval to complete online from Fallon.  They start medics at $14.50 :sad:


----------



## medicdan (Jan 24, 2012)

SliceOfLife said:


> In the past week and a half, I have tried Trinity, Medstar, Vital, WEMS, Spaulding Rehab and Fallon.  No luck on anything yet except a psych-eval to complete online from Fallon.  They start medics at $14.50 :sad:



Give EasCare a call-- I have a friend who was just hired in Worcester, and another in Boston, and they both said EasCare is hiring medics now. 

I also heard Marlboro-Hudson is looking for medics, if you want to stay closer to central MA.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Jan 24, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Give EasCare a call-- I have a friend who was just hired in Worcester, and another in Boston, and they both said EasCare is hiring medics now.
> 
> I also heard Marlboro-Hudson is looking for medics, if you want to stay closer to central MA.



Thanks.

I'll try them too.


----------



## Basically (Jan 29, 2012)

O good were i applied has not been mentioned ( wish me luck). And the only place i know about as far as pay is trinity. They start at 13.50


----------



## beantown native (Feb 9, 2012)

*cert #'s*

I was just wondering... back in 86 when I started EMS, the Mass certification # was 819xxx. Whats it up to now ? Started as volunteer, then worked a few private services before moving to florida.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen them as high as 893xxx.  My guess is we'll be at 894xxx before the summer hits.


----------



## chrisp368 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine starts with 893, and I got mine back in November


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 13, 2012)

Mines 893 also I got mine a week ago tomorrow lol


----------



## nemedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine starts 883, got mine summer '09


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine is 893 lol I got it around 2 and a half weeks ago.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Mine starts 883, got mine summer '09



887 for me, got mine a year after yours.


----------



## Hubbtown (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ca to MA*

So I might be moving from California to Massachusetts and in the research I have been able to do online I have figured out that since I am already California Certified as an EMT all I have to do is take the MA written exam and when I pass, then I register with MA. Does anyone know approximate costs for doing this or ease of difficulty of this process.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 6, 2012)

Warning: While the process is not difficult, it is time consuming. Be prepared.

Basically, you have to send something to your home state, then when that's back, send paperwork to MA OEMS, then take a written test.

Please follow the following steps:
1) You must receive verification from the state where you hold certification of your current status. Download and print the following form, and send to your home OEMS office along with a self-addressed, stamped envelope, so that when they are done, they may sent it back to you. Once you receive it back, you must keep it sealed.
The form can be found at:
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/certification_verification_basic.pdf

The addresses to send it to can be found
at: http://nremt.org/nremt/about/emt_cand_state_offices.asp (mouse over or click on your home state)

2) While you are waiting for that verification form to be returned, download and print the application to MA OEMS, which can be found at http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/forms/certification_basic_out_of_state.pdf

Complete the form, including the questions on the second page and signature at the bottom. Prepare a $150 check to "The Commonwealth of Massachusetts", and send with the sealed verification form.

3) OEMS should get back to you within a few weeks, and if you completed a practical exam in your home state, you will receive an "Authorization To Test" from OEMS, and a candidate ID number. Log on to psiexams.com (It's a quirky site, I find that it's easiest to use in Internet Explorer).
Once on the site, click on "Create an Account" and follow those steps
Once on your "Homepage", click on "View all my Activities", then at the top "Click Here to find your records", then "Government/State Licensing Agencies", and follow the menus to MA EMT, and enter your candidate ID number (likely 893...)

The site should guide you through scheduling your test from there.
PSI Exams charges a $55 fee for the written (I promise, it's the last fee you'll pay!). You can take the test in one of their centers, and if you pass, they give you your card on the spot. 
If you do not pass, you have 2 more retests, although you will have to schedule them separately. Your candidate ID number becomes your EMT number.

Again, this process sometimes takes some time, but is fairly simple. If you have any questions or problems, just shoot me a PM.
For more information, please see:
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/ar/2_236_basic.pdf
OR

http://candidate.psiexams.com/bulle...actionname=83&bulletinid=225&bulletinurl=.pdf


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've begun to look around at prospective companies to apply to for this summer when I return back to MA from college. Any update on the job market or companies to look into? All the big ones seem impossible.


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 6, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> I've begun to look around at prospective companies to apply to for this summer when I return back to MA from college. Any update on the job market or companies to look into? All the big ones seem impossible.



Getting hired for the summer is tough...best thing you can do is put in applications now and hope that there are companies willing to hire by phone, as it takes several weeks for a company to bring you on board.

Give McCall a try, they always seem to be hiring and are growing.


----------



## Hubbtown (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, emt.dan

Glad to hear that it's not so difficult, the one thing that I do have right now is some time. I wont be moving to MA till sometime late june or july if I end up moving there at all. My girlfriend got into Tufts vet school and she is still not sure if that's where she will choose. This info that you provided is exactly what I needed though and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hubbtown (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ca to MA*

Hey ZackW the emtlife wouldnt let me post private messages because im still to new to the sight. So I posted here.

I am from Humboldt County California
    I am glad to hear that the process is not so hard to do. I will know for sure if that's where I will be moving in April, and seeing that it wont be till July that I move I can start the process with enough time to get it finished before July. The one thing I am a little worried about though is the fact that I have no experience yet. Our ambulance companies in Humboldt County do not hire people under the age of 23. I will be 23 in April so if I am moving out to MA that will not be enough time to get experience, seeing as they probably wont hire me for 3 months.
    Another thing I was wondering is how different the NREMT is from the MA written test. And if there is a huge difference where can I get the info to study for it?

   I also wanted to thank you for helping me with this info man. It has really helped me sorta figure out the whole situation. And helped my girlfriend and I make the decision as to whether or not it will be a good move for not just her but the both of us. What part of Cali where you from? And Ive actually been looking into going to medic school and being a medic for a fire department after I get a couple years experience in the field. 




-Louis-


----------



## nemedic (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are still looking for a EMT gig in MA, I might be able to suggest a certain complex for seniors that has non transporting in-house EMS/security. They dont like to hire FT from the "outside" if they dont have to, and the per diem slots have sporadic turnover(mainly hiring a bunch for summer, and a few here and there the rest of the year). I'll remain vague here, but if you are interested, shoot me a PM, and I'll give you the info. If you still don't have the ability to PM, I'll send one your way. There are a few here that know where I work/my real name, but I prefer to not post it in any of the threads because of a slight paranoia that something I might say might be misconstrued or I might run into a manager with an axe to grind trolling the EMS forums


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 15, 2012)

I found the MA test to be easier than the NREMT one. Same sort of questions so if you buy the practice test book for EMT exams, you should be all set...starting pay for "new" emts with no ambulance experience sucks because the cost of living out in Boston is so high...but good luck.


----------



## legion1202 (Jun 15, 2012)

I take my MA state Medic exam.. Anyone know how that is compared to the NREMT-P


----------



## newenglandeve (Jun 15, 2012)

Hubbtown said:


> So I might be moving from California to Massachusetts and in the research I have been able to do online I have figured out that since I am already California Certified as an EMT all I have to do is take the MA written exam and when I pass, then I register with MA. Does anyone know approximate costs for doing this or ease of difficulty of this process.



If you visit the Mass OEMS website, www.mass.gov/dph/oems, there is a detailed section on the process


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2012)

I think this is the most trafficked thread on MA job EMT job opportunities so I figured I throw this out there. I'm not sure if there has been a formal announcement yet, but a friend has passed this on:

Brewster Ambulance is looking to expand it's South Coast area presence. Openings for ALS, BLS, Chair Car, and Dispatch. Dispatch is in Boston, but all others are located in the South Coast area. Currently Brewster has south coast bases in Middleborough, Dartmouth, and Plymouth. An open house is likely coming, if I get more info I'll post it.


----------



## nemedic (Oct 5, 2012)

Heard a rumor that Catlantic might be adding people due to taking over the contracts that AMR in MA had.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Oct 10, 2012)

Catlantic is hiring for the new contracts of Newburyport and the other AMR contracts in that area. Figure I'd throw that out there. If anyone wants the info PM me


----------



## medicdan (Oct 11, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Catlantic is hiring for the new contracts of Newburyport and the other AMR contracts in that area. Figure I'd throw that out there. If anyone wants the info PM me



Essentially all of the AMR contracts are being spread between other privates, although the full details aren't clear yet. This means that virtually every company will be hiring at some point soon, but again we don't know the details. If you're looking for a job, it is certainly prudent to apply, follow up and interview broadly, in the coming weeks or month.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 11, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Essentially all of the AMR contracts are being spread between other privates, although the full details aren't clear yet. This means that virtually every company will be hiring at some point soon, but again we don't know the details. If you're looking for a job, it is certainly prudent to apply, follow up and interview broadly, in the coming weeks or month.[/QUOTE
> 
> AMR has posting for Waltham, taunton, Brockton and Plymouth for emts/medics and a few dispatchers. They all said they were posted within the last week. That probably doesn't mean anything, but why would they put them up for if they are leaving MA?


----------



## Meursault (Oct 15, 2012)

More confirmation that Cataldo is hiring: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...iring.html?soid=1101702514460&aid=oYT4YZFjAaA


----------



## legion1202 (Oct 16, 2012)

Medstar is hirin medics also.. They do IFT but a lot of backup 911. I just got hired 2 24hr shifts pay is ok.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Dec 25, 2012)

Figure i'd bump this thread,

Brewster is taking over Plymouth soon. So I assume they'll be looking for people down there to help make the transition. 

http://www.wickedlocal.com/plymouth...s-to-change-ambulance-companies#axzz2G7aPNOuK

I guess AMR is out of there...the article above states that they are leaving in 120 days...but the EMS rumor mill states it might be sooner than later.

An interesting quote was: “Last week, they let go all of the area operations managers in the state...That left just one individual to service the entire state"

h34r:Hmmmmmh34r:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 25, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Figure i'd bump this thread,
> 
> Brewster is taking over Plymouth soon. So I assume they'll be looking for people down there to help make the transition.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling you are going to see a lot of companies hiring soon lol. I don't predict AMR being here much longer.


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 25, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> Medstar is hirin medics also.. They do IFT but a lot of backup 911. I just got hired 2 24hr shifts pay is ok.



Medstar also does primary 911 too! They're the primary 911 for Fitchburg and they do ALS intercepts with Leominster, Lunenburg, Lancaster, Harvard, Devens, and Groton, and they're one of the backup 911 services for Worcester. It was the first place I worked as a paramedic and it will always have a special place in my heart. Most of the people there are awesome and there is an unusually high amount of managers and supervisors who are actually good people.

You'll see your share of emergency calls if you work up north in the Leominster area. If you work in the Metrowest area you'll do primarily IFT, but some of those calls will be more challenging than any emergency call. The hospitals out there like to send critical head bleeders into Boston on the vent with lots of meds running, and guess who's going to get them there?! 

Legion, what shifts/trucks are you working on?


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 27, 2012)

i`m working in worcester. truck  35 as a medic.. were ddi u work


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 28, 2012)

Mondays in Metro on m39 and Fridays in Leominster on m7. I didn't pick up a lot of shifts in Worcester.

Also, it appears you are from FL as well, I was born and raised in Clearwater before moving up to Mass.


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 28, 2012)

U still there?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2012)

How does the Fitchburg operation work with Fitchburg Fire also now staffing an ambulance?


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 28, 2012)

As in? We have m19 and m20.. 

There part of fitchburg ems.. Fitchburg also has a bls rescue that medstar bought for them.. 19 is in centeral st and 20 is at oak hill st.. When one of the trucks are out we send a truck from leominster


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> As in? We have m19 and m20..
> 
> There part of fitchburg ems.. Fitchburg also has a bls rescue that medstar bought for them.. 19 is in centeral st and 20 is at oak hill st.. When one of the trucks are out we send a truck from leominster



It's fairly rare to have to different EMS agencies that can both transport serving the city....

Some places that have fire department ambulances rarely transport with them and still have a private company respond along with them for the transport. Others use them as rehab only, you know things like that. 

It sounds like Medstar provides ALS to Fitchburg and Fire tries to take BLS transports.


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes we are trying typo get the same gig for Framingham and springfield


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2012)

Just saw confirmation that Sherborn FD is hiring EMTs. http://www.sherbornma.org/pages/index
They're a call FD that staffs one ambulance out of their station. It's very slow (around 1 call/day) but it's a nice little town and from what I hear, a pretty good place to work as a second or part-time job. As far as I know, it will not give you any advantage if you want to become a full-time firefighter, there or anywhere else.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 29, 2012)

Meursault said:


> Just saw confirmation that Sherborn FD is hiring EMTs. http://www.sherbornma.org/pages/index
> They're a call FD that staffs one ambulance out of their station. It's very slow (around 1 call/day) but it's a nice little town and from what I hear, a pretty good place to work as a second or part-time job. As far as I know, it will not give you any advantage if you want to become a full-time firefighter, there or anywhere else.



It is a nice town and they have a nice station and equipment. As far as I know they still do rely on call crews for firefighting, and it's only a bonus if the EMS crew is also FF certified. 

Took my first ever first responder class from them.


----------



## BostonMedic (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting news out of the Boston Private World. EasCare Ambulance has been aquired by a Canadian EMS company. I don't know what the plans are but this definately happened


----------



## DeepFreeze (Dec 30, 2012)

Meursault said:


> Just saw confirmation that Sherborn FD is hiring EMTs. http://www.sherbornma.org/pages/index
> They're a call FD that staffs one ambulance out of their station. It's very slow (around 1 call/day) but it's a nice little town and from what I hear, a pretty good place to work as a second or part-time job. As far as I know, it will not give you any advantage if you want to become a full-time firefighter, there or anywhere else.



This is true...it is a nice little town. But since it isn't in the "metro-fire" system, and won't really give you a leg up beyond experience. I know a lot of private ems guys who work there, its not bad...just not a busy system so you won't cut your teeth all that hard there.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 3, 2013)

As an fyi to anyone interested Cataldo is hiring

Hiring Open House 

Come Join Our Team!

Announcing our 16th Municipal Contract



 CITY OF WALTHAM, MA



Post 440, 295 California Street, Newton, MA

Monday, January 14th 8am - 5pm












Now Hiring EMTs & Paramedics, Full/Part Time










EMTs & Paramedics Full/Part Time









Flexible 911 & Transfer Shifts Available 

Sixteen 911 Emergency Contracts

Competitive Benefit & Pay Packages

Contracts with TOP Medical Centers

17 Locations throughout Greater Boston and the North Shore Area










     Monday, January14th: 8 am - 5 pm                              

American Legion Post 440

295 California Street, Newton, MA


----------



## 911fixer (Jan 3, 2013)

*sherborne*

I am a medic, does sherborne hire medics? Are they ALS equipped, and do they offer 24s?


----------



## legion1202 (Jan 3, 2013)

wondering?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 3, 2013)

911fixer said:


> I am a medic, does sherborne hire medics? Are they ALS equipped, and do they offer 24s?



Sherborn is ILS, so you wouldn't be working at your level. I believe they do 12s, not 24s, but as others have said, very low volume.


----------



## legion1202 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmmm ill try


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember when people were saying this wasn't going to happen...I see Welesley and Framingham dropping AMR this year too



MassEMT-B said:


> As an fyi to anyone interested Cataldo is hiring
> 
> Hiring Open House
> 
> ...


----------



## Meursault (Jan 12, 2013)

BostonMedic said:


> Interesting news out of the Boston Private World. EasCare Ambulance has been aquired by a Canadian EMS company. I don't know what the plans are but this definately happened



The company in question is Medavie EMS. It looks to be a complicated organization, so it'll be a bit before I have anything coherent to say.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> Figure i'd bump this thread,
> 
> Brewster is taking over Plymouth soon. So I assume they'll be looking for people down there to help make the transition.
> 
> ...



Brewster will certainly be hiring in the near future. In addition to the Plymouth contract, I've been told that an additional hospital contract is coming as well, likely on the southcoast.


----------



## chrisp368 (Mar 6, 2013)

if there's any new EMTs try Rapid out of Canton. they're usually looking for new EMTs and it's a small company. great place to get your foot in the door if no one else is hiring


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2013)

chrisp368 said:


> if there's any new EMTs try Rapid out of Canton. they're usually looking for new EMTs and it's a small company. great place to get your foot in the door if no one else is hiring



I've seen ads for them on Craigslist but the adds always say "Russian speakers preferred."


----------



## chrisp368 (Mar 6, 2013)

When they first started off it was but no longer is


----------



## medicdan (Mar 6, 2013)

chrisp368 said:


> if there's any new EMTs try Rapid out of Canton. they're usually looking for new EMTs and it's a small company. great place to get your foot in the door if no one else is hiring



I have known two EMTs who work, or worked there, and I even think there may be some lurking around here who have worked at Rapid. My info is a little old, but last i knew, the company does only dialysis, and only a few patients. Crews are known to spend their time when not not transporting at best buy, playing video games. Friends boast about never doing truck checkouts, real pcrs or doing real calls... although ems and tms should be separated.... this is many degrees removed from ems. 
I agree this is a good place to start... but not necessarily good skills for 911. I know someone who left Rapid and went directly to Med school, and it served him well, it seems...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2013)

Brewster just picked up the Altrius/Harvard Vanguard Health contract and will be hiring. I think they are looking to add a mix of 10-12 ALS and BLS ambulances. Get your apps in now regardless if you have experience or not. They'll teach you the "Brewster Way" don't you worry.

Also they recently started doing 911 in Plymouth however not much hiring outside of AMR employees occurred from my understanding.


----------



## Ini4ka (May 31, 2013)

*Emt-B*



chrisp368 said:


> Just became a certified EMT in Massachusetts this past week. Now time to start looking for jobs. Anyone know of ambulance services, hospitals, or any other type of jobs that require an EMT certification out there. Open to anything and everything.



Hey hello.... I just got my emt-B certificate and I am at the same  situation that you were. Even though I have a CNA certificate as well no one wants to hire a person without experience. I will be so happy if you can give my any advice. Thank you for your time.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ini4ka said:


> Hey hello.... I just got my emt-B certificate and I am at the same  situation that you were. Even though I have a CNA certificate as well no one wants to hire a person without experience. I will be so happy if you can give my any advice. Thank you for your time.



I would apply everywhere. Eascare, Fallon, Brewster, Mccall, Lifeline, Cataldo, Rapid, Armstrong, and there is more. If you know anyone that works for any ambulance company talk to them cause one thing I've learned, it's not what you know, it's who you know. See if you can do some ride along time with a company that way you can get your foot in the door. A lot of these places you have to go into to apply. Go in and ask if there is any one you can talk to, Human Resources, Supervisor, etc. try to get face time with someone there so they know who you are. Follow up on your application. Call them from time to time if you haven't heard anything, that way they know you are interested and ready to work. The more available you are to work the more likely they are to hire you. 

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Ini4ka (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello chrisp368.
Thank you for your post. Yes I did apply at many ambulances around Boston. Fallon ambulance reject my application without explanation, which was very rude and unprofessional. Life line ambulance is the best ambulance because they are giving a Chance to people who doesn't have an experience. Thank you so so much life line u are the best. I am so happy. My first day is next Wednesday , I am looking forward to meet all of the EMTs and paramedics over there.  I can't wait to start helping people. I wish luck to all of the new EMTs. Don't give up and keep sending applications ...... 
Sincerely : Iliyana


----------



## Tigger (Jun 16, 2013)

Ini4ka said:


> Hello chrisp368.
> Thank you for your post. Yes I did apply at many ambulances around Boston. Fallon ambulance reject my application without explanation, which was very rude and unprofessional. Life line ambulance is the best ambulance because they are giving a Chance to people who doesn't have an experience. Thank you so so much life line u are the best. I am so happy. My first day is next Wednesday , I am looking forward to meet all of the EMTs and paramedics over there.  I can't wait to start helping people. I wish luck to all of the new EMTs. Don't give up and keep sending applications ......
> Sincerely : Iliyana



Congrats on getting a job! Know that many places that have online applications are horrendous at contacting people so bear that in mind. Good luck at LifeLine.


----------



## Ini4ka (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Tigger!


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Luck Ini4ka!

Oh and for all of you following the latest in Ambulance contracts;

Cataldo took Action's contract at the AJ in Newburyport. They seem to be hiring a couple more people as well as liaison between the hospital and the company. While the Liaison will most likely be "in house", I bet they will hire a couple more people to ensure that the transition goes over smooth.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone have any info on Pro EMS in Cambridge?  I've heard a lot of mixed reviews.  They seem pretty good and being in Cambridge they're probably pretty busy.  Any chance they'd hire a brand new basic?  I also was interested in working there because employees get 50% off of their medic school.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 12, 2013)

AJFA4444 said:


> Anyone have any info on Pro EMS in Cambridge?  I've heard a lot of mixed reviews.  They seem pretty good and being in Cambridge they're probably pretty busy.  Any chance they'd hire a brand new basic?  I also was interested in working there because employees get 50% off of their medic school.



Mixed reviews?
I'm told Pro prefers to hire raw EMTs, because it keeps them from having to untrain bad habits. They are, by far, the best private company inside 128, but perhaps not the best _to work for_ if you're looking for a comfortable, steady job; my impression is that they wear out a lot of their employees. Apply.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 12, 2013)

AJFA4444 said:


> Anyone have any info on Pro EMS in Cambridge?  I've heard a lot of mixed reviews.  They seem pretty good and being in Cambridge they're probably pretty busy.  Any chance they'd hire a brand new basic?  I also was interested in working there because employees get 50% off of their medic school.





Meursault said:


> Mixed reviews?
> I'm told Pro prefers to hire raw EMTs, because it keeps them from having to untrain bad habits. They are, by far, the best private company inside 128, but perhaps not the best _to work for_ if you're looking for a comfortable, steady job; my impression is that they wear out a lot of their employees. Apply.



I did some of my internship with pro. It was a great service and all of my preceptors were great. The 24 hours shift were killer though. It may be different now but they ran 3- 24hour trucks (3als or 2 als-1bls) and would have anywhere between 7 and 12  peak trucks on. During the day it was around 8-12 and most all were ALS. I averaged 14-18 calls per shift.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Mixed reviews?
> I'm told Pro prefers to hire raw EMTs, because it keeps them from having to untrain bad habits. They are, by far, the best private company inside 128, but perhaps not the best _to work for_ if you're looking for a comfortable, steady job; my impression is that they wear out a lot of their employees. Apply.



I don't think I have ever heard a bad things said about them except by people who were obviously jealous or were fired. 

When I was new and looking they were only looking for people with experience, hopefully that's changed. I started working at Brewster when they first started back up, and even then they had the same school of thought. Bring in new people, train them in the "Brewster way" and you wouldn't have to worry about them.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!!  It's much appreciated.  I definitely plan on applying to Pro along with Cataldo/Atlantic, Patriot, and probably a few others.  I'd say Pro is my first choice though.


----------



## Dfaulkner (Sep 28, 2013)

*Is there an EMT available tonight!*

I had an EMT that was no longer available. Is there anyone available on such short notice? The game is 9/28 @ 6:30pm


----------



## mishhhel (Oct 8, 2013)

*Updated job openings?*

Anyone know anywhere in Mass thats hiring? I've applied to Pro, Fallon and Cataldo. Also, how long did it taken anyone to get their license, I mailed mine in a little over a week ago. Not sure how long the process is.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2013)

I would try Brewster, Pridestar, Trinity, and Patriot.  Not sure which of those is currently hiring, but applying can't hurt!  On a side note, I would do the paper application if possible and drop it off in person wherever you apply to.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 8, 2013)

medichopeful said:


> I would try Brewster, Pridestar, Trinity, and Patriot.  Not sure which of those is currently hiring, but applying can't hurt!  On a side note, I would do the paper application if possible and drop it off in person wherever you apply to.



What he said. Apply to as many places as possible. Armstrong, McCall, Action, LifeLine to add a few more.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 13, 2013)

Boston EMS just reposted their online application at http://www.bphc.org/Careers/Pages/JobOpportunities.aspx . 
No confirmed openings yet, but Boston EMS Incidents is hinting at future developments. Fun fact I just learned: their mechanics make considerably more than their EMTs.


----------



## mishhhel (Oct 13, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Boston EMS just reposted their online application at http://www.bphc.org/Careers/Pages/JobOpportunities.aspx .
> No confirmed openings yet, but Boston EMS Incidents is hinting at future developments. Fun fact I just learned: their mechanics make considerably more than their EMTs.



According to their website you must establish residence in Boston within 6 months of hiring I believe, I am about an hour from boston..


----------



## rbromme (Oct 16, 2013)

PrideStar is hiring.  No 911 but they have bases in Lowell, Lawrence and Nashua.

http://pridestarems.com/


----------

